# Wiring for shed



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it legal to come from a receptacle in the bedroom (with 15 amp AFCI breaker) through a brick wall and trenching 50 feet to a shed? He wants to run drills and saws and lights. No refrigerator......yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I see no issues. You'll need a GFCI in the shed, though.


----------



## jhartz (Jul 18, 2013)

If he's running drills and saws off that shared 15 amp circuit, his wife might not like it when her lights go out in the bedroom on a regular basis.....

I would say you should run a dedicated circuit, if possible


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What kind of hobbyist doesn't use cordless drills and saws these days?

Run the circuit off of the bedroom and collect the money.........


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I see no issues. You'll need a GFCI in the shed, though.


I see issues. He hasn't said how what else is on that bedroom circuit. He wants to run power tools and a future refrigerator. There's the possibility of a breaker tripping and a smoke detector could be on that circuit.

Do it right or don't do it.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Hair Dryers always get used in the Bed Room .

If you can I can think of No better place to get to un a 20A circuit , and if possible . run 2 - 20 A circuits .

His and Her Hair Dryers … a Refer , shavers His and Hers , Lady's Hair stuff ,………. blanket , 



Don


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i dont know code that well yet. but nothing about this seems right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bad Idea, IMO. First off I would not have a shop on afci simply because you will have trouble. Secondly, 15 amp circuit--blah---

Is it impossible to get a new circuit there? IMO you are wasting your time coming off the bedroom circuit


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> What kind of hobbyist doesn't use cordless drills and saws these days?
> 
> Run the circuit off of the bedroom and collect the money.........


Table saw, radial saw, drill press....


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope this is not the shed of doom


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

I wouldn't do it that way for them. I just wanted to see the responses. A "part time electrician" was going to do it this way for a case of beer and some cigarettes (not really) but for a couple hundred bucks. I told them I would only run a separate circuit because I didn't want her calling me 3 times a week telling me that the damn breaker keeps tripping. People have short memories when they say that they can handle a tripping breaker every now and then.
I was not sure of the code on it though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chris.b said:


> I wouldn't do it that way for them. I just wanted to see the responses. A "part time electrician" was going to do it this way for a case of beer and some cigarettes (not really) but for a couple hundred bucks. I told them I would only run a separate circuit because I didn't want her calling me 3 times a week telling me that the damn breaker keeps tripping. People have short memories when they say that they can handle a tripping breaker every now and then.
> I was not sure of the code on it though.


Damn. I was just going unload on you for asking, "Is it legal?" and tell you what a hack electrician you are :laughing: .


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

chris.b said:


> I wouldn't do it that way for them. I just wanted to see the responses. A "part time electrician" was going to do it this way for a case of beer and some cigarettes (not really) but for a couple hundred bucks. I told them I would only run a separate circuit because I didn't want her calling me 3 times a week telling me that the damn breaker keeps tripping. People have short memories when they say that they can handle a tripping breaker every now and then.
> I was not sure of the code on it though.


A tripping breaker will eventually fail. Then they do this.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

And that can cause this.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry I cant just keep agreeing with the others. You want to supply a tool shed with a shared 15A AFCI ckt?.. just think about it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

99cents said:


> I see issues. He hasn't said how what else is on that bedroom circuit. He wants to run power tools and a future refrigerator. There's the possibility of a breaker tripping and a smoke detector could be on that circuit.
> 
> Do it right or don't do it.



"Is it legal"...... That's the only question that was asked. And with no other information, show me in the NEC where it's wrong.


----------



## scotia sparky (Sep 11, 2014)

You would be better off to run a dedicated circuit to the shed, that way you would eliminate any possible nuisance tripping in the house.
If it is possible/feasible run a 30 amp cct out to a loadcenter and he can have two 15 amp ccts. 
Just a thought.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Pardon me everybody. I didn't realize there would be ten metal lathes and 5 air compressors going on in that ''tool shed'' . I still say the bedroom circuit is fine because I turned this over to homeland security already cause it's illegal to run a gun factory out of a tool shed anyway.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

As I've said before (and been heavily criticized for it), just because something is "legal" or "show me where the Code doesn't allow it", doesn't mean that it's the right way of doing something. Sometimes common sense should figure in. Use your best judgment.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> What kind of hobbyist doesn't use cordless drills and saws these days?
> 
> Run the circuit off of the bedroom and collect the money.........


Lights? Chargers? How big is the shed? garage? barn?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> Lights? Chargers? How big is the shed? garage? barn?


Well, that would be the op's responsibility to lay out now would it not? Given the info from his 1st post it is legal. Maybe there will be an auto manufacturing plant in that ''shed'' and he may need a 10,000 amp high voltage transformer and service brought in , but so far none of us really know what his load requirements are , we are just guessing...........

He asked if it was legal.


----------



## Longhorn70 (Mar 9, 2016)

Half-Assed way for sure! Drilling brick and trenching 50', that's the hard part. Scotia is right ,if Im going to all that trouble im taking #10 to a load center.Easy sell.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> cause it's illegal to run a gun factory out of a tool shed anyway.


............:no: not if you are licensed.....or in Arkansas.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> As I've said before (and been heavily criticized for it), just because something is "legal" or "show me where the Code doesn't allow it", doesn't mean that it's the right way of doing something. Sometimes common sense should figure in. Use your best judgment.



I don't think anyone is criticizing you for it. But answering a Code question isn't the same as real-world installations.

It's also legal to drive 45 MPH on the interstate. But you'd be suicidal if you did.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I don't think anyone is criticizing you for it. But answering a Code question isn't the same as real-world installations.
> 
> It's also legal to drive 45 MPH on the interstate. But you'd be suicidal if you did.


Ha ha, the speed limit on '' interstate H1 running thru downtown Honolulu is 50 mph and the minimum is 40. Lots of times, especially Saturday mornings when the old folks drive to Costco , I see em in the left lane doing 30.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Ha ha, the speed limit on '' interstate H1 running thru downtown Honolulu is 50 mph and the minimum is 40. Lots of times, especially Saturday mornings when the old folks drive to Costco , I see em in the left lane doing 30.


So it's illegal to drive 45 when the minimum is 40?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

When you want to promote doing code like professional non hack work this seems like a bad joke. If price is an option maybe just run an extension cord out the bathroom window from the outlet on the light over the sink, that should run a drill or saw.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

So theres your answers. Its code complaint so do all that work and then wait by phone for when he insists on working with his grandpappys old skilsaw. Or just buy him a 16 awg 100' extension cord and throw it out a window.. pull ground prong off if he needs to use the keyless recept.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So it's illegal to drive 45 when the minimum is 40?


No, the speed limit is 50, read it again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

theJcK said:


> So theres your answers. Its code complaint so do all that work and then wait by phone for when he insists on working with his grandpappys old skilsaw. Or just buy him a 16 awg 100' extension cord and throw it out a window.. pull ground prong off if he needs to use the keyless recept.



Or do the right thing and add a small sub panel so you can add circuits as needed for his tablesaw, refrig, beer cooler,and big screen tv.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> No, the speed limit is 50, read it again.



Sorry you missed the humor.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Ha ha, the speed limit on '' interstate H1 running thru downtown Honolulu


It's not really an interstate if it is in only one state.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> It's not really an interstate if it is in only one state.:whistling2:



Then it's an _intrastate_.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> It's not really an interstate if it is in only one state.:whistling2:



What if it takes you from a state of euphoria to a state of disgust ?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> What if it takes you from a state of euphoria to a state of disgust ?


That would be any road leading into New Jersey.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Really? You mean all this time I have been driving on it and it doesn't go to some other states? Well that is why I come to this forum, it is so full of such smart people...... Glad you told me about that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Really? You mean all this time I have been driving on it and it doesn't go to some other states? Well that is why I come to this forum, it is so full of such smart people...... Glad you told me about that.



Blame the salt air. It'll rot your brain. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> That would be any road leading into New Jersey.



Or Missouri, the home of St Louis, Ferguson, etc


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Or Missouri, the home of St Louis, Ferguson, etc


Touche.
Although most of the St. Louis / Ferguson problems are Illinois born.:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> Touche.
> Although most of the St. Louis / Ferguson problems are Illinois born.:whistling2:



Trivial details


----------

